# YouTube! Land wechseln? Solved!

## Marlo

Hi @,

Immer öfter gibt es diese Fehlermeldung:

 *http://www.youtube.com/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dieses Video enthält Content von UMG. Es ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. 

 

Wie kann ich "mein Land" wechseln?

Danke im voraus für jeden Hinweis.

Ma

----------

## manuels

Denke, dass das Land über die IP-Nummer erkannt wird.

Müsstest wahrscheinlich über einen ausländischen Proxy auf YouTube zugreifen.

----------

## Josef.95

Nur eine ungetestete Idee:

youtube Seite schließen, dann im Browser die youtube Cookies löschen

beim erneuten aufrufen der Seite wird man dann gefragt  *youtube wrote:*   

> Willkommen bei YouTube!
> 
> Vorgeschlagene Sprache (von uns festgelegt): Deutsch
> 
> Vorgeschlagene Standorteinstellung (von uns festgelegt): Deutschland
> ...

 

----------

## jodel

die Methode von Josef.95 funktioniert definitiv nicht. Es klappt aber (meistens) wenn man über Tor+Privoxy reingeht. Ist halt nur alles etwas langsamer dann.

----------

## 69719

http://youtubeproxy.co.uk

http://unblocked.me/youtube.php

----------

## Marlo

 *escor wrote:*   

> http://youtubeproxy.co.uk
> 
> http://unblocked.me/youtube.php

 

Herzlichen Dank an Alle, besonders an escor   :Cool: 

Grüße

Ma

----------

